# Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"



## Nebelschnecke (24. Aug. 2008)

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich einen Gast im Garten, der sich zwar lautstark bemerkbar macht, aber leider unsichbar ist  

Zuerst dachte ich an eine Ente, allerdings ist mein Garten überschaubare 80qm klein, und keine Ente zu finden. Auch ein __ Reiher wäre mir definitiv aufgefallen 
__ Frösche klingen auch anders, zumindest die die ich schon gehört habe.

Das Tier - benennen wir es mal als solches - meldet sich tagsüber, als auch des Nachts ab und zu.
Letzte Woche müssen wir direkt vor ihm auf der Terrasse gesessen haben, so laut wie "es" war. Nur finden können wir es nicht.
Habe schon an einen Igel gedacht, aber die klingen anders, auch Krähen und Elstern kann ich zu 100% ausschließen.
Da ich mal stark davon ausgehe, dass es keinen unsichtbaren "Entenreiherfrosch" gibt, bin ich mit meinem Latein so ziemlich am Ende.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

Hallöle meine Liebe,

könntest Du vielleicht das Geräusch, das der "Entenreiherfrosch" von sich gibt, etwas näher beschreiben. Denn Elstern, __ Frösche, Igel machen doch alle recht unterschiedliche Geräusche - zumindest meiner Meinung nach. 

Ich habe z.B. heute ein merkwürdiges "Klackidiklack" gehört. Es erwies sich als Eichhörnchen bei der Haselnussernte.


----------



## sanny (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

So viele verschiene __ Frösche und __ Kröten es gibt, so viele verschiedene Ruftöne gibt es.
Es muß ja ziemlich klein oder gut getarnt sein, da tip ich eher auf diese Art Besucher.

Gibt´s nicht so ´ne I-Net Seite, wo man sich die ganzen Laute von Fröschen und Kröten anhören kann? 
Ich meine, ich hätte sowas mal gesehen.....

Da könntest Du mal vergleichen!


----------



## Nebelschnecke (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

Hallo Sanny und Christine, es klingt wie ne Ente, ein voluminöses tiefes "naack-naack-naack!" Aber sehr tief und nicht so "stimmbruchgeschädigt" 
Auch die Frosch-und-__ Kröten-Fraktion will ich fast ausschließen, da ich das "betroffene Gebiet" mind. eine halbe Std. genaustens beobachtet habe, da raschelte hüpfte oder wuselte nichts.
Fliegende Gesellen wie Elstern und Krähen können es auch nicht sein, es kommt ja von unten - und wie gesagt - der Garten ist gut überschaubar. Und irgendwann muß es ja weggeflogen sein...
Ich google mal ein wenig nach "Quak-Mustern"...
Habt einen schönen Sonntag,
Gruß von Ruth (seit 5 Tagen Omi)


----------



## sanny (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*



> (seit 5 Tagen Omi)



*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*on


----------



## Nebelschnecke (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

:sekt danke...
Ist mein erstes Mal


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/kleiner_wasserfrosch.htm


hier kannst du die töne auch hören und vergleichen

gruß sister


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

Hallo Ruth,

na denn erstmal :troet HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!

Bei uns ist es ein __ Grasfrosch, der manchmal vor sich hin quakt. Er sitzt immer in einem Hohlraum zwischen einigen größeren Steinen und ist somit "unsichtbar".


----------



## katja (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

hallo ruth 

und auch herzliche gratulation zur oma! 


bei deinem tierstimmenwirrwar ist mir das hier eingefallen! :shock 

http://de.encarta.msn.com/media_121620440_761565291_-1_1/Nordamerikanischer_Ochsenfrosch.html

allerdings sollte der nicht zu übersehen sein!


----------



## Nebelschnecke (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

Guten Morgen,
ich bin mit meiner Suche nicht ein Stück weiter gekommen. Ich nehme es einfach so hin, denke mal es wird ein Frosch sein - auch wenn ich ihn gerne mal sehen würde.
Aber genau wissen werde ich es nie.
Liebe Grüße am Dienstag (noch 5 Tage Urlaub) 
Ruth


----------



## karsten. (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*



			
				Nebelschnecke schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> es klingt wie ne Ente, ein voluminöses tiefes "naack-naack-naack!" Aber sehr tief und nicht so "stimmbruchgeschädigt" ...........




http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/rufe_erdkroete.wma

Das ?

oder das ?

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/rufe_kreuzroete.wma


----------



## Nebelschnecke (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

 das Erste kommt dem schon recht nahe, danke sehr  
Allerdings passt das Volumen nicht. 
Unser "Tier" hat wesentlich mehr Volumen in der "Stimme".
Ich befürchte fast, dass es sich doch nur um eine Elster handelt.

Allerdings hätte sie direkt vor mir im Busch sitzen müssen - wg. der Ortung - 

  
   ...die wäre mir aufgefallen...

Und Elstern sitzen nun mal nicht in Büschen, erst recht nicht wenn ich mich im Garten aufhalte und dort arbeite.

Dank Dir Karsten für Deine Mühe
Gruß Ruth


----------



## karsten. (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*



			
				Nebelschnecke schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> Und Elstern sitzen nun mal nicht in Büschen, erst recht nicht wenn ich mich im Garten aufhalte und dort arbeite.
> 
> .....




stimmt !


----------



## Martina (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unsichtbarer "Entenreiherfrosch"*

Hi Ruth

Ich denke doch, das es ein Frosch ist oder Kröte? Unser Nachbar hatte letztes Jahr so ein Exenplar im Teich. Klein und bräunlich und zur Paarungszeit quackte der wie eine Ente mal kurz und dann wieder ein ganz langes quacken. Wir haben uns schief gelacht, so urig hat sich das angehört. Gesehen (mit viel Glück) haben wir ihn auch nur einmal. Wie gesagt, klein und bräunlich und hörte sich nach allemn anderen an als nach einem Frosch oder Kröte. 

LG Tina


----------

